#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  ik voel me zo eenzaam

## mevr-zakelijk

Wie wil met mij gezelschap houden via tel laat me weten

----------


## Samy-

> Wie wil met mij gezelschap houden via tel laat me weten


Hoi voel je nog eenzaam en heb je zin om te kletsen laat het me weten 
Gr

----------

